# Lowveld 2012 deposited



## Dori (May 25, 2011)

I recently paid my Lowveld Lodge MF's, about 2950 rand, which worked out to about $415 Canadian. What a difference from the good old days of $250 MF's. Hopefully, once they set the school break for 2012, my TPU's will shoot up like they did this year.
Simone Sammons (simone@firstresorts.co.za) was great to deal with. It only took one e-mail to complete the transaction and get my clearance code. Another e-mail to the RCI specialists in SA got it deposited within a few days.

Dori


----------



## Skatduder (Aug 17, 2011)

I banked my 2012 & 2013 and now I got the resent email
about apartments. Looks like the good years with this one
is gone too.


----------



## Dori (Aug 18, 2011)

The only e-mail I have received so far is a pitch for join a points club. I posted about this a few days ago. We have really enjoyed making use of our week over the past years.

Dori


----------

